# Ursula's Quest - Book Two of the Witchcraft Wars



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
Ursula's Quest is the second book in The Witchcraft Wars trilogy and follows the adventures of Slade and his companions as they try to find King Erich and a way to stop the evil sorceress Shallendara from plunging the Kingdoms of Kaynos into a brutal war of conquest.  In this novel we also see Slade's sister Ursula begin her own quest to find her father while she gathers yet more clues to Shallendara's intentions.


Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Trace,

Just as a matter of housekeeping, we put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, just helps us know that you know the rules. So here it is!

We ask that authors have only one thread per Book, rather than start a new thread each time, it helps members who may be following you. Please bookmark this thread so that you may find it again to update.

We also have a seven day rule, and ask that you bump (make back-to-back posts) no less than seven days apart. You may, of course, respond to member posts at any time. Once you do, it resets the clock and you must wait seven days...

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Finally, here's a link to Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html

Please let us know if you have any questions.

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Found it and merged it. . . . now bookmark it!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Found it and merged it. . . . now bookmark it!


Man you're good - I'd looked everywhere - well, not everywhere or I would've found it I guess 

Thanks Ann and sorry for the mess

Bookmarked! 

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

I am almost done with this one. I will review at Amazon soon (as soon as my suspension is lifted!)  I got a UK sale!  Was it You?


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

What an awesome cover, Trace! The blurb is intriguing...I've downloaded a sample 

Sandy


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Sandy - I hope you enjoy  
I think it's my best work to date but then I'm slightly biased


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

Awsome Possum!      This book is sooooooooooooooo Cooool !


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
Just wanted to announce that Ursula's Quest has a brand new cover.  

Artwork by our very talented Ronnell D. Porter and I think it looks fantastic.  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

The covers look great Tracey.    Good job to Ronnell!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
Ursula's Quest is bringing in a couple of reviews and answers some of the questions posed in Erich's Plea - bit of a twist at the end [I love my little twists] and sets the scene for the final in the trilogy Slade's Destiny which will hopefully be released before Christmas.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

Before Christmas......  WHOOOOO Hoooooo!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Maybe even sooner if my beta-readers come back without too many alterations


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

I wonder if anyone has figured out why I love this series so much?  I'll give a hint:    "Dungeon"


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Actually M. R. that's one of the reasons I enjoyed writing it so much - I've been a fairly dedicated RPG player for years and always wanted to write a book based in that kind of environment - it just took me a few years to come up with a storyline that I liked.

Looking forward to the release of Slade's Destiny and tying up all the loose ends and unanswered questions - just have to go through the motions of rewriting, critiquing, rewriting, editing all that blah stuff that's not half as much fun as just telling the story


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
Ursula's Quest, along with Erich's Plea now also available in print versions. Hoping to have a late October/early November release for the final in the trilogy, Slade's Destiny.

Thank you to all those who've already purchased the book. Look forward to any and all feedback, either at Amazon or my Facebook page - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tracey-Alley-The-World-of-Kaynos/127959000550782
Or you can email me direct at [email protected]

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Ursula's Quest is still available for only $2.99, also now out in print version.

The final of the Witchcraft Wars, Slade's Destiny should be ready about the end of Oct or early Nov.  

A big thank you to those who've read the first two books and graciously posted reviews - feedback is always welcome and readers even more so   

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
Ursula's Quest still available for only $2.99.

With the soon coming release of Slade's Destiny now's a good time to grab it and be ready for the final part of the series.

Thank you to all those who not only bought and enjoyed Ursula's Quest but who took the time to write reviews and let me know.  As always your feedback is very important.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
Ursula's Quest is now available in paperback - http://www.amazon.com/Ursulas-Quest-Book-Witchcraft-Wars/dp/1453803378/ref=pd_sim_sbs_b_3

Also now available at Goodreads and directly from my website - traceyalley.weebly.com [paperback version only]


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I just bought the 2 short stories 1st.  Look forward too them!!!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

monkeyluis said:


> I just bought the 2 short stories 1st. Look forward too them!!!


I really hope you enjoy them - I think they're a great introduction to the world of Kaynos myself.
Let me know what you think


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Just letting you all know that both print versions of Erich's Plea and Ursula's Quest are now at the far more sensible price of $11.99, although [keep this a secret] you can pick them up for only $9.99 from my website
http://traceyalley.weebly.com/

Anyone who would like to do a review of Ursula's Quest if you've read it or would like to read it would be much appreciated.

Also don't forget Slade's Destiny coming end of November


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Having a small trickle of positive reviews for Ursula's Quest - music to any writer's ears.  And best of all my big sis is actually reading it as we speak - she's not a fantasy fan, prefers true life stories or Jodi Picoult novels.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

As with Erich's Plea I've also discounted Ursula's Quest to only $0.99 as a celebration of the coming release of the final in the series, Slade's Destiny.

Also running a Goodreads promotion on this one to help pump up the buzz


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Had a great response to my Goodreads promotion - nearly a thousand people entered.  As with Erich's Plea I've dropped the price on this one to $0.99 and it'll stay there until Slade's Destiny, the final, is released - which will hopefully be soon.  I'm at the proof reading/editing stage then my editor will take over for a while for a final check up but we're on the home stretch.


Would love to get some more reviews on this one - the two I have are getting lonely


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Got a wonderful 4 Star review for Ursula's Quest

1 of 1 people found the following review helpful:
4.0 out of 5 stars Can't Wait for #3!, November 20, 2010
By Maggie Naylon "menaylon" (New Paltz, NY USA) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME)  
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: Ursula's Quest: Book Two of The Witchcraft Wars (Paperback)
I am loving this series and am eager to get my hands on the third book. I won the first book Erich's Plea in a Goodreads giveaway and quickly purchased this second story on my kindle. I have really enjoyed reading both of Alley's stories and can only hope that #3 is not far off! 


Still on sale for only $0.99


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
Ursula's Quest, the second in the Witchcraft Wars series, is still on sale for only $0.99 till the end of April.  The final, Slade's Destiny will be released at the end of March so you still have time to read the first two before the series comes to its' explosive end.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
Yep I'm still plugging away at my novels in The Witchcraft Wars series.  Available in ebook and paperback at the moment Ursula's Quest is on sale for only $0.99 till the end of April.  Don't forget you can try before you buy by sampling from Amazon, Smashwords, Freado or my website or Facebook page.

I'd also really love some reviews from anyone who's already read it or anyone who grabs a copy now to read - it's very review poor on the Amazon site  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

The Witchcraft Wars has now finally drawn to a close with the release of Slade's Destiny.  Ursula's Quest, Book Two is still out there though and could really use some reviews - I know you're out there and have read it so please, if you wouldn't mind a little review good or bad would really put a smile on my already smilin' face.

Sadly the sale however is now at an end, the new price for all the novels is $3.45 but the short stories are still available for $0.99 if you want to see my writing style and become acquainted with the characters and the land of Kaynos before you take the plunge.

Thanks to all of those who've read the book and especially those who've taken the time to email me to say how much they enjoyed it.  So I'll sign off with a small plea - don't let this fabulous middle child be neglected  

Cheers all,
Trace


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hopefully should get some new reviews for Ursula's Quest - I've had about eleven requests from reviewers in the last two days so that's really exciting.  I'm not sure if it's still on sale but either way even at $3.45 it's a great, cheap read.

Cheers all,
Trace


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
Thought I'd share a couple of my latest reviews for Ursula's Quest with you:

4.0 out of 5 stars Great read!, August 22, 2011
By Jessica L. Buike - See all my reviews
This review is from: Ursula's Quest: Book Two of The Witchcraft Wars (Paperback)
The second book in The Witchcraft Wars Trilogy is Ursula's Quest, and we learn more about Slade's sister, the beautiful princess Ursula. She also partakes on a journey, and we meet some additional characters along the way. Her quest is going on at the same time as Slade's, though they don't realize that they are both working towards a similar goal until the end. We also learn more about Ulrich, their eldest brother who has taken over the throne in a deceitful manner and has alliances with The Dark One and his counterpart, the witch Shallendara. This book still had quite a bit of action, but I felt it not to be as interesting as the first and third books.

4.0 out of 5 stars Live To Read, August 18, 2011
By Chels - See all my reviews
This review is from: Ursula's Quest: Book Two of The Witchcraft Wars (Paperback)
This was a surprisingly interesting novel. The main character, Slade, has been following his fathers' advice in dreams. He and a few others travel to attempt to find the answer that he believes his dreams are pushing him towards. In his second dream, Slade is searching for the Great Dragon; a quest he believes was given to him by his father. 

Ursula, Slade's sister, also believes she is receiving dreams from their father. She is told to search for a key among the ruins...she goes to the temple and searches for the key with a few friends. She finds one key only to discover that there are two other keys. 

Brother and sister are racing against an evil witch to complete their given tasks. Will they make it? This novel was interesting as the characters were likable and fun to read about. The events are fast-paced and different from those that a reader might see in another novel of the same genre. The ending is exciting as the reader learns that there will be a third novel in this series. This book is recommended to young adults/teens who enjoy fantasy. 

Ursula's Quest available in ebook for only $3.45 - come and join in the fun in Kaynos  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Here's a small snippet from Ursula's Quest

Without conscious thought her hands drifted down and clasped gently over her small yet distinctly swollen belly, lightly caressing the unborn child within. A child that Ursula's vow of chastity, made in order to become a Monk of the Black Lotus, meant was expressly forbidden. Even worse than breaking her vow it was a child conceived without the benefit of a temple wedding, and furthermore to a man of no status. It was a child who should have been a prince but instead would be an outcast in her native Vestland. An unborn baby that never should have been. A child that was the product of a love she could never have denied. It was a baby that Ursula found she already loved with a fierce protectiveness that shocked her.
Once her pregnancy was revealed she would immediately forfeit her role as a Monk of the Black Lotus. She would be forced to abdicate her position as Princess of the Blood of Vestland and would become a virtual pariah amongst her own people. As she stood there contemplating her fate, and that of her unborn baby, Ursula began to tremble. Her own downfall she could face, she had known the risks she took each time she lay with him, but the fate of her child was almost unbearable. What exactly she had intended to do regarding her unexpected pregnancy she had not been clear about. Then her forced flight from her older brother Ulrich's murderous rage and the subsequent preparations for war in these subterranean caverns had rendered any and all half-formed plans redundant anyway.

*An adventurous, intriguing tale of fantasy, magic, witchcraft and a world on the brink of total destruction. All for only $3.45*​


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Usula's Quest, Book Two of The Witchcraft Wars trilogy is receiving some great reviews across the net and on Goodreads. This novel focuses more on Slade's sister Ursula and her own adventures in trying to save Kaynos from the most devastating war The Kingdoms will ever see.

To all of you who've read it and enjoyed I thank you and if you haven't why not give it a try - it's got plenty of action, suspense, intrigue, betrayal, love, magic and cliffhanger drama.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Ursula's Quest not only continues Slade's journey to save his father as begun in Erich's Plea but puts Ursula on her own quest - will she risk everything, even her unborn baby to save those she loves?


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

I've received a lot of amazing feedback from people who've really enjoyed Ursula's Quest, the follow up to Erich's Plea.  At only $3.45 you can't lose


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Following Erich's Plea is this little gem - Ursula's Quest.  This one answers a few questions, asks a few more and continues the adventure begun in the first of The Witchcraft Wars


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
Ursula's Quest is still selling consistently as part of The Witchcraft Wars series but I'd really love some new reviews.  If you're interested in doing a review for me send me a PM and I'll get you a copy ASAP.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

If all goes well I'll be off to the medieval fair in July to try and sell some paperbacks - wish me luck


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

This second part to the trilogy is still selling reasonably well, which is nice as it means most people are reading the whole series.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm still getting decent sales of Ursula's Quest but not seeing too many reviews.  If you've read the book and liked it or disliked it why not write a quick review and let me know what you thought?  I love to hear feedback from all readers  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
I actually had an email from a fan in India who said she was naming her newborn daughter Ursula after my Ursula in the book.  An unbelievable compliment.


----------

